# Smile Meet Houdini



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

my new little hammy Houdini









he's a little shy at the moment I'll get some more pics when he settles in a bit more


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

he's not a shy hammy anymore 
I said I'll get more pics so here he is eating a peanut 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr8kLW10q_A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

and another picture of him


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

*squeals* He's so cute!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's adorable. Hope he's not as much of an escape artist as his name implies


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks he is a bit of a escape artist thats why we called him Houdini he managed to escape from his hamster ball by splitting it open and we had to catch him.
and he chewed his way out of two boxes while being carried home from the petshop.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats! He's adorable! 

Be mindful of the pine/cedar shavings though. They cause URI.

Unless that is aspen, in which case, pardon me.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Laki said:


> Congrats! He's adorable!
> 
> Be mindful of the pine/cedar shavings though. They cause URI.
> 
> Unless that is aspen, in which case, pardon me.



the packaging doesn't seem to say but it does say its been dust extracted. I've been using this on all my previous hamsters for years and they never had any signs of URI so I think its safe. Thank You

heres a link to the bedding I'm using
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/snowflake-antibacterial-woodshavings-89358


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh I never heard of that before! That's good, it doesn't say what kind of wood it is, does it? Because pine and cedar sometimes have sharp edges and I think pine contains some sort of acid which is released when peed on. Just something to consider, I don't want to hijack your thread!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Daww I love hammies, even if mine bites me! X3


----------

